# 90 gallon with breeding jack dempsey pair - Adding stock



## mackian86 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello, I am new to Cichlids, if anyone can help out with my tank stocking I would greatly appreciate it....

I am buying an existing 90 gallon aquarium. It comes with a fluval 404 filter, driftwood, 250 watt heater, some rocks and a fine gravel substrate. 
There is a breeding pair of Jack dempsey's and a rare synodontis catfish included with the setup.

Here is my question...Can I add any more fish to this setup? Looking at maybe a green terror or a large blue peacock. Would it be easier to sell one of the dempsey's as I read that breeding pairs can get very aggressive during spawning? I would like an assortment of fish in the tank. Also I have read some conflicting information on water hardness....most sites say alkaline and moderately hard water, although a couple said they have raised Jack dempsey in alkaline and soft water, is this possible? I have soft water.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm not confident in my knowledge to suggest additions, but I would definitely skip the peacock. They should be avoided in a CA setup, and do not do well on soft water.

Do you know your water parameters- ph, gH and kH? These are important.

I would also double your filtration on the tank.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

No I would not add any more fish to a tank that size with a pair of established JD's.

The fish will adapt to your water parameters, so no need to worry about that.

You can consider keeping one JD (female might be best). Add a Nicaraguensis, Convict types (con, HRP, Sajica, etc)

...Bill


----------



## mackian86 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks! That is a great relief to me. I've tested my tap water and my pH is 7.6 (here's where I get confused, I believe the town has RO system) GH is 40mg/L ppm or 2.24 (40*.056) and KH is 210mg/L or 11.76. I have tested the tap water twice! Using a nutrafin test kit.


----------

